# Thoughts on MOBI724 Global Solutions (CSE: MOS)



## internalaudit (Jan 27, 2017)

What do you guys think of this stock?

It has an upcoming agreement with Visa with a patent pending solution:

http://www.mobi724.com/


This stock seems to be recommended by a dozen members here. Would just like to know if this company will be worth more than a $1 from the current 30-40 cents a share. I just don't feel comfortable because there is no finite term agreement and Visa could just back away or develop something in house if it's very marketable feature.

https://ceo.ca/mos


----------

